# How to drill for a servo?



## OUTSIDER6 (Oct 1, 2001)

Hello, How far back do you drill for a servo mount? trying to prevent bump steer or toe in or out during suspension travel. any info into this would be appreciated. P.s Associated style front end.........................JM


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

what kind of car?


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

There is information on the Hyperdrive thread by Mike Valentine, I think he said .850 behind the the rear hole of the lower control arms.


----------

